# Delta - 40-560 - Capacitor blown - discontinued - replacement?



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys,
I need some help. I have a Delta 40-560 scroll saw that I just unburied, set up, fixed the clamp, and even got air rigged to blow the dust away.

I was cutting out a template for some bandsaw/scrollsaw reindeer and all the smoke suddenly escaped from the motor capacitor.

Unfortunately this is an old machine and the capacitor is discontinued. I'm wondering if any of you know where I could get a replacement?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I'm wondering if any of you know where I could get a replacement?


Any place that sells capacitors.. they are generic.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

All you need is the micro farad number printed on it. In your case thats 8

You might have to search around for one the same physical size if its in a small box but the mF number is the important part.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

As mentioned, just look for one of the same specs and size.

I hope you captured the magic smoke. It can come in handy. ;-)


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> I'm wondering if any of you know where I could get a replacement?
> 
> Any place that sells capacitors.. they are generic.
> 
> ...


Actually not. Some are run capacitors, and some are start/run capacitors. I learned that the hard way on my Jet 1014 mini-lathe. I got a run capacitor from a local motor place, and it burned up in short order. I had to get the OEM part anyway…
It was $5 for the part, and $20 for shipping. When the shipping costs four times as much as a part you can slip into a padded envelope, something is wrong.

What I need is a way to tell if it's a run or start/run capacitor.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> As mentioned, just look for one of the same specs and size.
> 
> I hope you captured the magic smoke. It can come in handy. ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman


 Ha ha! Oh how I wish there was a way to put the smoke back in…


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Well Technical Service at Delta pointed me to Capacitor Industries.
And the tech over at Capacitor Industries say this one will work.

RPC2Z805M8-M1 8 uF 450 VAC Capacitor Wireleads









https://www.capacitorindustries.com/products/rpc2z805m8-m1/

Ordered. We'll see if it keeps the smoke in this time.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Well this capacitor works fine. However it's bigger than the old one so I had to run the wires out of the housing and put it under the saw.

With the new capacitor, some regulated air pressure fitted to the air hose, a new bolt to replace the missing bed pivot bolt, and the clamp bolt straightened and clamp faces sanded, this thing now runs like a champ!


----------



## nickfank (5 mo ago)

Came across this thread while looking for the same capacitor.

I learned that many ceiling fans use the same capacitor, and if you search for that application, they're much cheaper. (Try searching for "8 mfd capacitor ceiling fan") Here's a link to get 2 for $8 from amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QRZQTFV/

As a side note, when I found that the part was discontinued, I thought it was ridiculous that I couldn't get parts for a saw I had purchased so recently. Then I realized I'm almost 60 now, and I bought that saw with my first real paycheck after college. Tempus fugit.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I learned that many ceiling fans use the same capacitor, and if you search for that application, they're much cheaper.


Those use a different form factor (square) from the original, so it's gonna be hard getting it to fit. And forget about searching by application - as I mentioned, capacitors are capacitors and they are generic. An 8uF capacitor rated at 250v or higher is all you need to look for. Higher voltage capacitors, in theory, should last longer, but they are also usually bigger - so getting it to fit might be a problem (such as the one Jim bought above which was rated at 450v). Sometimes you can just search for the mfg part number (not mfd rating) if one is present and find an exact match, sometimes not.

BTW: The only difference (besides mfd ratings) between a start and run capacitor is how it's wired into the circuit. As long as the ratings are the same, the application is irrelevant.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## nickfank (5 mo ago)

The point of searching for that specific application is that it is extremely common, so you get an inexpensive option on the first search, with the option get it overnight if you have a project you want to finish in time for a birthday…

I wasn't able to find any with the same form factor, but there's plenty of space under that saw.


----------



## Brawler (Nov 12, 2018)

Here is a replacement. The working voltage will determine the capacitors size. A 250 wvac capacitor will be physically smaller than one of the same capacitance at 450 wvac.

https://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Other-Electrical-Supplies/22426/subcat.html?featuredproduct=36114904&featuredoption=69731802&ci_sku=40160098-000-000&cnc=US&cid=322125&type=pla&targetid=&track=pspla&gclid=CjwKCAjw3K2XBhAzEiwAmmgrAp9v33lWhVlrQgCk7jh_XwcQpG0wvv-S0xEvbgkOaDYkMbuLxvwJOhoCqS4QAvD_BwE


----------



## nickfank (5 mo ago)

The original is only 1" diameter by 1-1/2 tall, so even that 250V won't fit. But it's truly not a problem to alter the mounting.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

make sure you have the capacitor wired to the table that way you will tell if any unauthorised use has occurred.
other trivia:-

Typhokinesis
Ability To Psychically generate and manipulate smoke
Element/Association 
Chance/Likelihood Rare


----------

